# Worktop halogen oven



## User (16 Feb 2013)




----------



## theclaud (16 Feb 2013)

Interesting! Is Aldi still selling them? Do they use a lot less energy than a conventional oven?


----------



## theclaud (16 Feb 2013)

Have you done a jacket spud in it yet? If not would you mind doing one as a test?


----------



## vernon (16 Feb 2013)

Will it do pies?


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2013)

I had never heard of halogen ovens but I just Googled them. They get rave reviews from their users.

My only advice on kitchens that I can give is that IKEA drawer units are very good value and are extremely robust. I bought twelve of them to store my tools and stuff in at work, about ten year ago. There are five drawers in each unit. They have been very heavily loaded and have been abused horribly but they work as well as the day I bought them. I wish I had bought some for home when we did up our kitchen thirteen years ago.


----------



## Maz (16 Feb 2013)

One of these...Aldi always do quality offers, in my experience...
http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_29200.htm?WT.mc_id=2013-02-15-10-42


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (16 Feb 2013)

User13710 said:


> I've just bought one of these - £30 in Aldi - a large glass container with a lamp on top, basically. The reason, without too much boring detail, is that I've just moved into a house that needs a new kitchen and there's no working oven here.
> 
> I didn't have that much faith that this would really work, or be a good buy even being so cheap. It's a clunking great object, and the cooking process involves a light source that would burn your retinas up if you looked at it directly. It floodlights the kitchen a treat when it's going. But it's just roasted a chicken with potatoes and vegetables (apart from the green ones I wanted to steam) in just under an hour, and the result was moist and sweet and ungreasy, since all I added was a spot of oil rubbed on to encourage the skin to brown. All I have to do now is wash the glass bowl - no crusty oven to clean. I'm a convert.
> 
> ...


I have one and you can take it from my cold dead hands. It's so good that when looking at a new cooker , we have already decided we don't need a second oven.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (16 Feb 2013)

theclaud said:


> Have you done a jacket spud in it yet? If not would you mind doing one as a test?


yes, perfect.Want one next time you are passing?


----------



## jim55 (19 Feb 2013)

i really fancy getting one of these ,hows the grille part?have u n
made say cheese on toast ,will it melt cheese rather than just bake it ?


----------



## GetAGrip (19 Feb 2013)

Am now on Halogen oven no. 3. Though they are excellent pieces of kitchen kit, expect the element to go any time after 12 - 18 months.
Because they are so versatile and efficient, when no 3's element goes phutt, I shall invest in no. 4.
I understand replacement elements are available for £19 or there abouts.


----------



## GetAGrip (19 Feb 2013)

jim55 said:


> i really fancy getting one of these ,hows the grille part?have u n
> made say cheese on toast ,will it melt cheese rather than just bake it ?


Cheese , bacon or crumpets etc. the grill is superb.


----------



## jim55 (19 Feb 2013)

brill , im gona get one as they sound really good ,i stay in a rented flat and there is a cooker/oven there already ,but tbh i hardly use it as it takes ages to preheat (i mean ,,,really , ,like half an hr and i think the thermo is gubbed ),things take ages to cook


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Dec 2019)

Found this thread on a search:

They do sound interesting as conventional ovens seem so wasteful for lots of things - and let's face it most of them seem to be just a big (too big) metal box with a kettle element (I know as I've changed one).

Aldi doing again very soon:


or now online with free delivery:

https://www.aldi.co.uk/ambiano-halogen-air-fryer/p/700194308409000

Anyone have any data on energy consumption compared to an oven?


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Dec 2019)

Excellent ,use mine all the time.

Jacket spuds, 10 mins in microwave then 20 mins in halogen at 200, perfect crispy skin jacket, you may need a few mins longer in microwave if doing large spuds ect, you'll soon suss it.

Most things cook quick and saves using the oven.


Always nice to see Vernons face pop up on an old thread ,bless him..


----------



## Globalti (30 Dec 2019)

Give pies a chance.


----------

